# Olympic Gymnastics Leotards



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Being in the Olympic mindset this week, and enjoying every minute of women's gymnastics, I thought it would be fun to discuss the rhinestone decorated women's gymnastics leotards.

Personally I love the USA red leos (and Mikayla had it on in white for the vault yesterday) with the lines of rhinestones kind of in an upside down "V" shape that taper down the length of the leotard. They have to be swarovski with the way they sparkle!!

Anyone have information about how they are created or who creates them? I assume they are pressed prior to the construction of the garment since the design runs down the sleeve in a way that would be difficult on a finished garment. 

How many stones do you think are in that particular design?


----------



## sa10aek (Jul 26, 2012)

i herd that the usa kit was designed and created by ralph lauren


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

sa10aek said:


> i herd that the usa kit was designed and created by ralph lauren


I think that was just the general clothing, such as what was worn for opening ceremonies. I would think the gymnastics leos would need to be created by someone who specializes in that type of garment.


----------



## HotFixQueen (Jul 3, 2007)

The opening day ceremonies outfits were desigened by Ralph Lauren, but made in China  
The leos were done by Adidas and GK Elite.. One of them has over 4,400 Swarovski's


----------

